# Heater does not blow hot air, just warm air



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok, happend just a couple of days ago. All of a sudden theirs this little noise coming from the passanger side, the type of noise the T.V. makes when its on(on mute that is) and when i turn the car on, the noise comes on, even though the heater/air is not on.
As soon as that noise came up, the heater all of a sudden is no longer working. The air is warm, but not hot. The a/c works and everything. The air that is blowing out of the vents on the "hot position" would be like between the cold/hot part of a working heater. Its December, and i live in Nevada, and its starting to get cold, and theirs no heat in my car, does anybody kno what it could be?


----------



## camerond (Nov 25, 2007)

I understand your pain. I just moved up to Utah without a heater in my frontier (I moved from AZ where I didnt need it). Anyways, like I said, my heater quite on me too. It sounds like there is something wrong with the vent gates that control how much cold/hot air comes through. I'm not an expert but this is what just happened to my heater. My guess is that the cold air gate became stuck in the open position allowing cold air to mix with the hot air, hence the warm, not hot, air. So, I have heard of stories of objects, like a pencil, falling down into the defrost vents on the dash board and jamming the vent gates. Or it could be a vacuum leak that you are hearing. I'm not sure if 93's were using vacuums, cables, or motors to open and close the vent gates.

This isnt much help but perhaps it's a place to start. Good Luck!


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the help, because before when i would turn on the heater to level 4 i could hear something close and now nothing, and also now when i move the heat to the defrost cold air comes out the vents and my windows always endup getting foggy


----------



## ginsu (Dec 7, 2007)

i would like to know if you can remedy this problem. my girlfriend has a 95 altima, and the fan only works when its MAXED out on high. there is no speed on 1-3. 

I also think there is something with the vent position because the air just doesn't seem nearly hot or forceful enough. like its being sent somewhere else.


----------



## camerond (Nov 25, 2007)

ginsu,

Sounds like both the cold and hot vent doors are stuck in the nearly closed position. Unfortunately, this usually involves taking off the dash board to get to the vents. It is possible to do it on your own but I wouldnt recommend it if you havent seen it done before. And, to have a dealership do it costs more than just an arm and a leg since it requires so much labor. It is a tough spot you are in.

Sorry I couldnt help more.


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ginsu- I had the same problem and it was a very simple fix to replace the fan resistor. I put it off for a long time thinking it was a real hard job- it was not at all!. It takes about 15 minutes to fix. Get your part and get it together.


----------



## ginsu (Dec 7, 2007)

got the part ($40) slapped it in (5 mins)

thanks!

now to get something to connect to this "Odd year" data connector... MIL 34 and 82


----------

